# South Dakota HB 1178



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

From SD...

624N0599 HOUSE BILL NO. 1178

Introduced by: Representatives Juhnke, Deadrick, Jerke, Putnam, and Vanneman and Senators Garnos and Bartling 
FOR AN ACT ENTITLED, An Act to provide for the issuance of special nonresident duck hunting licenses for use in certain counties. 
BE IT ENACTED BY THE LEGISLATURE OF THE STATE OF SOUTH DAKOTA: 
Section 1. That chapter 41-6 be amended by adding thereto a NEW SECTION to read as follows:
The Game, Fish and Parks Commission shall promulgate rules pursuant to chapter 1-26 to authorize the Department of Game, Fish and Parks to issue up to one thousand special nonresident duck hunting licenses valid for use in Brule, Charles Mix, Douglas, Gregory, and Lyman counties. The rules shall specify the form of the licenses issued and the license fee. A special nonresident duck hunting license entitles to licensee to hunt ducks for ten consecutive days. The special nonresident duck hunting license is valid during the same period as a resident license authorizing the hunting of ducks. No waterfowl other than ducks may be hunted under a special nonresident duck hunting license.
Section 2. That § 41-6-18.1 be amended to read as follows:
41-6-18.1. It is a Class 2 misdemeanor for a nonresident to hunt, take, or kill migratory waterfowl without a special nonresident waterfowl license, a fall three-day temporary nonresident waterfowl license, early fall Canada goose temporary nonresident license, or a spring snow goose temporary nonresident license, or a special nonresident duck hunting license, a migratory bird certification permit, and a federal migratory bird stamp, or in violation of the conditions of the licenses or the rules of the Game, Fish and Parks Commission.
A special nonresident waterfowl license, except as otherwise provided in this title, entitles the licensee to hunt migratory waterfowl for ten consecutive days. Four dollars received from the sale of each special nonresident waterfowl license shall be placed in the land acquisition and development fund. The moneys from this fund shall be used to acquire by purchase or lease real property to be used primarily for game production. This license shall be in such form as the Game, Fish and Parks Commission shall prescribe.
The provision in this section limiting the validity of a special nonresident waterfowl license to ten consecutive days does not apply in Union, Clay, Bon Homme, Yankton, and Charles Mix counties; and in such counties, the special nonresident waterfowl license is valid during the same period as is a resident waterfowl license.
The Game, Fish and Parks Commission may issue no more than four thousand special nonresident waterfowl licenses in a calendar year.

This would be worth watching some what...


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

No doubt this is tied into the pheasant hunting "industrial complex" in south central South Dakota. Is this because there are too many ducks and too few hunters in that part of the state? Or perhaps an income generator for the GF&P.

Fight the good fight down there boys.

Keep the wind at your back.
:eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So this bill will increase the number of NR licenses by 4000?


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

"The Game, Fish and Parks Commission may issue no more than four thousand special nonresident waterfowl licenses in a calendar year. "

There are 3 or 4 nonresident licenses, it's not clear if it's an extra 4,000 or what.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It says 1,000 special duck licenses in specific counties.That should be above the 4,000 they issue now.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

well guys i hate to say it but the duck hunting down there isn't that good anyway. So i don't know who they are kidding? I lived in chamberlain for a couple years. Most of the duck hunting is on the river. They are migrants and can be here today, gone tomorrow. 
Seems like they are trying to make themselves (gfp) come off generous. Not quite in my book. I'll bet 80% of the waterfowl NR's come here to my area anyway.
just my thoughts


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

> Fish and Parks to issue up to one thousand special nonresident duck hunting licenses valid for use in Brule, Charles Mix, Douglas, Gregory, and Lyman counties.


I think it is for those counties only, which is fine, it is down in the southern part of the state where ducks are few and far between. Will get more people to the area though, which is good. Keeps them out of my area, which is also good. The part about the 4000 licenses doesn't add up tp me either


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

Any news on this piece of legislation from SD? Just curious.

verg?


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I don't think it passed, not quite sure though.


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

As near as I could find is that this bill was amended twice in committee to clarify language and to add all counties in SD. The bill was apprantly tabled. 

Maybe the South Dakota boys know more about this.


----------



## DLT (Apr 14, 2003)

South Dakota's Legislative website provides somewhat of a "bonus" when you track the bill status. They keep the audio recordings of the floor discussions of the bills - - - in this case bill number 1178. I found it very interesting listening to the various legislators testifying for/against this bill. But what I really found interesting was that there were 3 legislators who strongly put forth the interests of their own resident sportsmen over the non-residents! I don't recall hearing any legislator in North Dakota speaking any words like those South Dakota legislators did. It was almost like we live in two different countries.

Go to: http://legis.state.sd.us/sessions/2007/DisplayBill.aspx

When the initial page comes up, then click on the box "Quick Find". When the next page appears enter bill number 1178 in the bill box, and click on the "Get Bills" box. You will then see the dates the bill was discussed on the floor. On the right hand side of the page are some blue boxes with a bird like symbol inside them. By clicking on any of those boxes you can bring up the live audio of the floor discussion.

Suggest you listen to the second date of 2/8/07 for a real good history of the resident vs. nonresident waterfowl hunting in South Dakota - - - from when no nonresidents were allowed until today. Then listen to the discussions dated 2/12/07 (all three dates). You will hear some interesting comments.


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

Thank you DLT for posting this.

After listening to the tesimony on this bill, my question now is where were all of you NR folks on this that are complaining about North Dakota even considering placing more restrictions on NR waterfowling? I suppose it's easier to complain about ND or is there more to gained (or lost). Why wasn't there more of an an effort to beat down South Dakota's restrictions? I'm a old SD kid and I know they have world class waterfowling down there too. South Dakota won't have any part in changing their 30 year law. Good for them! 

If we weren't so easy going and accomodating here in North Dakota, HPC would be law.

Intentional pot stirring, probably. I'm just pointing the hypocriscy.

Keep the wind at your back.


----------

